# Pendog strikes back



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

After being shut out by mellon last night i knew i was due. I went to the playground tonight with Catfish Billy (creator of the big cat diaries) and Mark. It started out slow until i decided to chop up a big white sucker. I tossed the head out in about a half hour my rod was bending like no other. I set the hook and started fighting him. The fish ended up snapping 50 pound fireline. I was in a high state of pisstivity. Then Billy got a run on a yellow belly and fought him but didn't get a good hook set and lost him. From then on it was us missing more and more fish. Mark did the best out of us because he only got one bite. Which he missed. I finally did land a 7 pound flathead on a sucker head. Then after awhile of us joking around and falling on the rocks(well i was the only one to fall) Mark was standing by my pole when all the sudden it goes doubled over. It looked like my pole was going to snap under the pressure. It ended up being a 9 pound 10 ounce flathead. I thought we had finally passed the 10 pound mark at the spot. Some more time went on then i got a run on Billy's baitcaster which he had stopped using. So i tossed it out there with a shad midsection. The drag was going off like a bat out of hell. It ended up being a 7 pound channel cat. The night was capped off when Billy landed a 5 pound flathead. It was a good night but it could have been better, we missed a lot of fish. The total was Me 3 for 5. Billy 1 for 3, and Mark 0 for 1. It was just the night i needed after being skunked by mellon.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys are tearing them up, I am sure you will get a big fish there soon.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i think so too. Billy had a monster on. It hit that yellow belly gradually started pulling drag out like a big flat does.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nate, 

That Fireline (& Power Pro) are HORRIBLE for area such as the playground. I think you'd have a better chance of landing a 25 lb fish on 15 lb big game or other mono such as Red Caujin or Stren High Impact. Rock (espically big chunks of jagged concrete such as these) can do so much damage to braded line/


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

yep i agree. This is the last year of Fireline for me. And i just bought a baitrunner today i'll be trying it out wed. if you wanna go mellon


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I want to fish this week, hopefully a couple times. Call me @ work when you get out of school on Monday. 

PS- I have some mono, 20# Big Game & 25# Red Caujin if you want to try that.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i will call you tomorrow when i get out of school and we'll set something up


----------

